# Audio Magic audio BS???



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Audio Magic centers around high end accessories that may or may not be needed!!! 

You be the judge:

Audio Magic :: Pure & Simple

*P.E.A.*










We do 3 different sizes of P.E.A.'s [Pulsed Electron Alignment] for different applications.


1. Mini Mite
This unit was designed to go inside of equipment where space is an issue. If you have the room, a standard P.E.A. is 4 times the power. $200.00

2. The Standard
This is the work horse, as it has many applications because of it's size [inside of equipment, on top of equipment, on top of speakers, on breaker boxes, on the walls]... use your imagination. Wherever there are electrons it will be a positive effect.
$600.00

3. The Monolith
Our largest and most powerful, this is a floor-stander. The Monolith is designed to go beside each speaker and one behind the listener would be very beneficial as well. The Monolith allows the sound waves to arrive at the listening position much easier giving a very big soundstage, better dynamics and detail. $1500.00 ea.

The theory behind the P.E.A.'s is to align the way the electrons are spinning. Electrons will either spin up or spin down: this is called "spintronics". When you have billions of electrons spinning every which way this creates mass chaos in and around components, in the air, etc. By aligning the electrons, everything works a lot more efficiently and eliminates noise. What this means to your listening experience is a more realistic and musical presentation with tighter and more dynamic bass, high's that are delicate and more natural, and midrange to die for. It will take your system to a whole different level. And the beauty is the P.E.A.'s is that they will work for everyone, I simply won't believe anyone who says they can't hear it!

~ Batteries not included
~ Optional plug-in power supply so you don't need batteries: $25.00


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow. I had to click to see if that was real,even then I kept reading, expecting them to go "Ha, suckers, that was just the biggest load of ******** we could come up with."


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

"spintronics".
Spintronics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Earzbleed said:


> Wow. I had to click to see if that was real,even then I kept reading, expecting them to go "Ha, suckers, that was just the biggest load of ******** we could come up with."


good god! the people that actually buy that BS deserve to be bilked out of $1500.

there is no technology on this PLANET that can effect how an electron spins extrernally. Even if they could somehow align the electrons, how exactly are they keeping them aligned? and what do they do with them afterward? they will do what they want once they are a micrometer away, retarded.

you realize that EVERYTHING, every single molecules on the planet has electrons? even their precious device is made of stuff that has electrons.

this is soo far beyond snake oil that the snake oil salesmen are doing face palms!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

minbari said:


> good god! the people that actually buy that BS deserve to be bilked out of $1500.
> 
> there is no technology on this PLANET that can effect how an electron spins extrernally. Even if they could somehow align the electrons, how exactly are they keeping them aligned? and what do they do with them afterward? they will do what they want once they are a micrometer away, retarded.
> 
> ...


And when they set out to proove the earth was not flat people said the same thing!!!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ROFL, so prove me wrong. 

lets see undeniable proof that little $1500 device aligns electrons in a room.....and even more so, let see you prove that those aligned electrons make even a tiny little bit difference when it comes to sound.


----------



## tima4h (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

tima4h said:


>


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is another one Blackbody : Ambient field conditioner | Audiophile power conditioner | Audio power cables by LessLoss


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Bwahaha.....I wonder how many of these they sell?


----------



## tima4h (Jul 17, 2011)

HiloDB1 said:


> Here is another one Blackbody : Ambient field conditioner | Audiophile power conditioner | Audio power cables by LessLoss


That entire website makes me want to pour acid in my eyes and stick forks in my ears.

(When talking about power cable)

YES: 
Higher Resolution 
More neutral tembre and focus 
Pinpoint accuracy on realistic soundstage 
Natural Dynamics 
Potent transients 
Relaxed, natural listening experience 

NO:
Quieter Background
Compromised Dynamics
Listening Fatigue
Cable drawing attention to itself
Bloating sonic image out of proportion
Artificial 'embossing'
Harshness of tembre
Brittle 'Hi-fi' sound,
headache

Anyone that believes that kind of crap needs to be strangled or beaten to death with the very cable they've just paid over a thousand dollars for.


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed looking at their site. Those audiofool fuses are another favorite. I've seen them on store shelves for around $15-$20 each. After a day of reading through dry, detailed engineering drawings, Nano-liquid fuses are just what I needed 

What does this mean to you? About a 30% improvement from the original -- including shimmering highs, glorious midrange, tighter and deeper bass, and incredible sound!!

So does that mean that my 10A fuse will now pass 13A before failure? Do I need to use a fuse that's 30% under-sized to avoid potential damage to components? This snake-oil stuff is so confusing............ but I guess that's the point!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

...and I was like whaaaaaa
...and he was like whaaaaaaaaaaa?!


----------

